# Everything Else > Sports >  OKC Thunder 2014 - 2015

## ljbab728

With the draft coming up on Thursday it seems to be time to start talking more seriously about next season, which will begin in about 4 months.  Seems like last season was just over doesn't it?  :Embarrassment: 

I've seen and heard as many ideas about what OKC will do in the draft as there are commentators who talk about it.  I really don't have a clue at this point.  Logical thoughts anyone?

----------


## BoulderSooner

3rd pg.  A shooter at the 2 or a power forward.    I only think we take 1 in the draft and use other other pick in either a trade or a draft and stash.

----------


## dankrutka

There are so many possibilities that it's very hard to predict. I think the Thunder may wait to decide until seeing who slides to them... Or they already have trades lined up. Who knows? There are a lot of good players in this draft though.

----------


## warreng88

In Presti we trust...

----------


## dankrutka

> In Presti we trust...


Speaking of: Sam Presti: How far above the norm are the Thunder drafts? | News OK

----------


## Richard at Remax

Report: Pat Riley and the Heat intent to 'make a run' at acquiring Kendrick Perkins:

https://twitter.com/royceyoung/statu...89005089591296

----------


## ljbab728

KD's fun new Nike commercial.

----------


## SoonerBoy18

I am super late on this I should have said this right after we lost to the the Spurs. The Thunder will NEVER win a title as long as we have Scott Brooks, Thabo Sefolosha, and Kendrick Perkins on the same damn team. Period point blank. Scott Brooks, it is time to exit stage left!

----------


## Urbanized

Jabee's in good company there...

----------


## Anonymous.

Draft night tonight!

----------


## Bellaboo

> I am super late on this I should have said this right after we lost to the the Spurs. The Thunder will NEVER win a title as long as we have Scott Brooks, Thabo Sefolosha, and Kendrick Perkins on the same damn team. Period point blank. Scott Brooks, it is time to exit stage left!


*KD and Russ say Scott Brooks is their man.*
Thabo is gone by next week
Perkins is in his final year at the most.......

----------


## Dennis Heaton

Tacko Fall! Tacko Fall!! Tacko Fall!!!

----------


## dankrutka

The Thunder took Mitch McGary out of Michigan with the 21st pick. Likely future replacement for Collison:




(I absolutely hate this pick... but I hated the Steven Adams pick last season so I could definitely be wrong)

----------


## G.Walker

Worst pick ever, Cole Aldrich all over again, and they pass up on Shabazz Napier? Wow...Napier would of made a nice back up PG, then we could have started Reggie, and moved Russ to the 2, epic fail by Presti and his team. McGrary would have been available at 29. And you see the Heat now traded for Napier, that is why they have rings, disappointed. The last thing we need is another big man, we just picked up Adams and he looks promising, wow.

----------


## SoonerDave

Admitting to myself I know nothing about NBA basketball, or how teams make their moves, I *did* finallly learn *not* to get excited about off-season/draft moves made by the Thunder.  After a couple of seasons where it seemed they had lots of opportunity to make some moves, and didn't, I finally went into this season expecting *nothing* in that department.

And now I'm not nearly so disappointed to see things like Afflalo  (sp) go for pocket change to Denver, or for us to waste a 21 pick on McGary. 

If we work it just right, maybe we can trade the 29th pick to the Pelicans for a developmental team washout, $1M, and a player to be named later.

----------


## Jake

People will complain about the picks until they do better than expected then people will have unrealistic expectations for them.

Welcome to the last 2 years.

----------


## dankrutka

We may all be wrong, but we then used our second 1st round pick on a guy projected to go at the end of the second round who is almost the exact same player as Andre Roberson. I feel like Presti is trying to be a genius instead of just being smart. BUT, Presti might know a bit more than me.  :Wink:

----------


## Laramie

> The Thunder took Mitch McGary out of Michigan with the 21st pick. Likely future replacement for Collison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I absolutely hate this pick... but I hated the Steven Adams pick last season so I could definitely be wrong)


This may be another diamond-in-the-rough for Sam Presti; this young man has energy like Westbrook, rough like Perkins, tough as Collison & Adams and a total team player.   Could he be another 'gem' for Presti?

*"Oklahoma City looks oh-so pretty... ...as I get my kicks on Route 66." --Nat King Cole.*

----------


## Bellaboo

> We may all be wrong, but we then used our second 1st round pick on a guy projected to go at the end of the second round who is almost the exact same player as Andre Roberson. I feel like Presti is trying to be a genius instead of just being smart. BUT, Presti might know a bit more than me.


This guy from Stanford can actually shoot the ball where Robes struggles. He also has the school record for blocked shots, and a 7' 2" wingspan.

----------


## Bellaboo

McGary was the second best rated high school player his senior year. I think he'll be Collison and or Perks replacement. He may turn out to be a real good rotation player.

Remember Westbrook shocked the draft when he was selected 4th.

----------


## dankrutka

The thing I don't get is that McGary would have likely been available at 29 and Josh Huestis could of been had mid-to-late 2nd round. It seems like we could at least trade down and get a future 2nd round pick. Presti often talks about assets, but then asks to pay the car salesmen more than he's asking for a used car.

----------


## dankrutka

Looks like the Thunder also traded for the #55 pick Semaj Christon out of Xavier:

----------


## BoulderSooner

> The thing I don't get is that McGary would have likely been available at 29 and Josh Huestis could of been had mid-to-late 2nd round. It seems like we could at least trade down and get a future 2nd round pick. Presti often talks about assets, but then asks to pay the car salesmen more than he's asking for a used car.


Several reports that Nola was going to trade up to 22 to draft him

----------


## warreng88

> Worst pick ever, Cole Aldrich all over again, and they pass up on Shabazz Napier? Wow...Napier would of made a nice back up PG, then we could have started Reggie, and moved Russ to the 2, epic fail by Presti and his team. McGrary would have been available at 29. And you see the Heat now traded for Napier, that is why they have rings, disappointed. The last thing we need is another big man, we just picked up Adams and he looks promising, wow.


Completely disagree. McGary looks like Nick Collison in waiting. The Thunder have groomed RW to play PG, why would we want to move him to SG and start the whole process all over again? The last thing we need is another big man? Perk will be gone this year or next. Collison is on his downward swing and Thabeet has not played well. So, after this next year, we will have Adams, Ibaka and Collison. Think that is enough? He needs a full year to get the speed of the game, kind of like Adams did. He is a big body down low with good hops. Basically Perk with some shooting skills and not brick hands and feet.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Worst pick ever, Cole Aldrich all over again, and they pass up on Shabazz Napier? Wow...Napier would of made a nice back up PG, then we could have started Reggie, and moved Russ to the 2, epic fail by Presti and his team. McGrary would have been available at 29. And you see the Heat now traded for Napier, that is why they have rings, disappointed. The last thing we need is another big man, we just picked up Adams and he looks promising, wow.


Talk about fail you want to move the second best pg in the league to the 2.  





> Completely disagree. McGary looks like Nick Collison in waiting. The Thunder have groomed RW to play PG, why would we want to move him to SG and start the whole process all over again? The last thing we need is another big man? Perk will be gone this year or next. Collison is on his downward swing and Thabeet has not played well. So, after this next year, we will have Adams, Ibaka and Collison. Think that is enough? He needs a full year to get the speed of the game, kind of like Adams did. He is a big body down low with good hops. Basically Perk with some shooting skills and not brick hands and feet.


I agree.  But I will add that colison is in the last year of his deal as well. And he is 34.  This could likey be his last year with the thunder

----------


## Stan Silliman

> No
> No
> Yes
> No
> Maybe
> 
> Why is Ron Adams not mentioned?


Adams is a perennial assistant, been at a bunch of teams for many years. He may not have the personality to be a head coach but whoever is hired, he's the first guy to chase as your defensive coach. I'd consider getting Spurs assistant Chip Engelland on board also - shot doctor, offensive guru. He and Adams could make any head coach look good. For sure, if Coach K wanted to coach in the pros, Engelland, a former player and assistant would rush to join. If anyway possible, I'd try to keep Mark Bryant.

----------


## dankrutka

> *Top 5 candidates to replace Scott Brooks*:
> 
> 5.  Tom Thibodeau
> 4.  Mark Jackson
> 3.  Kevin Ollie
> 2.  Alvin Gentry
> 1.  Billy Donovan
> 
> Source: Scott Brooks: Top 5 Candidates To Replace OKC's Coach


To bump this list here's my take on them:
5. Yes
4. No...NO... NO!
3. Maybe
2. Yes.
1. Maybe

Other guys I'd like who are unlikely, but may be worth a try in order of preference: Brad Stevens, Coach K, Rick Carlisle, Jeff Van Gundy, Mike Budenholzer

There are a number of NBA assistants whom I don't know enough about who I am sure would make good coaches. I just want someone who can command the respect of the team (a strength of Brooks), maximize lineups (Brooks improved, but was still just average), and is in tune with analytics (Brooks struggled). In short, I want a coach who would never lazily and stubbornly trot out Kendrick Perkins in the NBA Finals when the Heat go small, thus leaving Perk to guard Shane Battier. Every person in the country knew the pure idiocy of playing Perk when match ups didn't dictate it and I think it's a huge reason that series ended so quickly.

As much as Brooks wasn't a perfect coach, I really do think did some good things, commanded respect, and is a great guy. I don't think he is a bad coach, but an average one. Let's also not forget that he absolutely outcoached Pop in the 2012 Western Conference Finals. He went with the right lineups and pushed the right buttons. Unfortunately, his greatest series was followed up by his worst on the biggest stage. He'll always be Thunder guy to me.

----------


## bradh

I am not so sure Brooks commanded respect.  There is a huge difference between being liked and being respected.  I think his coaching message wS falling of deaf ears.

----------


## dankrutka

> I am not so sure Brooks commanded respect.  There is a huge difference between being liked and being respected.  I think his coaching message wS falling of deaf ears.


Sure. Depends how you define/assess it. One of my biggest complaints is he couldn't convince his players long term to take smart shots. For example, Westbrook shoots way, way too many threes. Waiters shoots way too many early shot clock jumpers. Brooks would bring it up and guys would do it for a couple games and then revert back to bad habits. He seemed to lack the ability to instill discipline. Having said that, there were many areas of emphasis where players seemed to genuinely buy into what Brooks preached and try. 

Having said that, I don't think he ever lost the team or key players... and that happens a lot in the NBA. When you judge it by the whole league, I'd say Brooks is in the top 10 coaches in that area and that's a key reason he was able to keep his job for such a long time by NBA standards.

----------


## Celebrator

How about hiring Lorenzo Romar?  Seems fitting.

----------


## dcsooner

The State of Oklahoma itself will be  a detriment to OKC attracting a quality coach. According to Charles Barkley, no quality coach wants  to live in Oklahoma.
Barkley on Brooks Firing | NBA.com

The rest of this post speaks to an area I continue to see as a concern for the Thunder in retaining and recruiting black NBA players.  Although his comments are not specifically directed towards a coach of African American descent., as an African American and Oklahoma native, I have often lamented the fact that Oklahoma offers very little for African American, rich Basketball Players and  maybe even rich, white basketball coaches of some notoriety. With regards to players, the State is generally not viewed favorably or even an afterthought by Blacks outside of the State. It is seen by blacks as cowboyish, backwards and racist by and large. Trying to look behind Charles Barkleys comments from a native black Oklahomans perspective. I would also say that if asked, many  people of all races would view Oklahoma negatively or have no opinion one way or another for a plethora of reasons, some warranted some not.  
I think Oklahoma's negative image with regard to politics, liquor laws and any number of other things as well as its relatively small black population with almost no large festivals, expos, sporting events, club venues etc that cater to blacks (as it relates to player)  was/is one of the reasons some people in the NBA like Charles Barkley continue to disparage the teams move to Oklahoma

----------


## okatty

Just remember what we had those 13 games in OKC before Scotty B - PJ Carlesimo!!  Brooks was initially named interim and then kept the job - maybe because he was smart enough to get Westbrook on the floor at the opening tip.     

And off topic but how about the Spurs last night....what a game that was!!!  Tim Duncan - it LIVES!

----------


## dankrutka

> The State of Oklahoma itself will be  a detriment to OKC attracting a quality coach. According to Charles Barkley, no quality coach wants  to live in Oklahoma.
> Barkley on Brooks Firing | NBA.com
> 
> The rest of this post speaks to an area I continue to see as a concern for the Thunder in retaining and recruiting black NBA players.  Although his comments are not specifically directed towards a coach of African American descent., as an African American and Oklahoma native, I have often lamented the fact that Oklahoma offers very little for African American, rich Basketball Players and  maybe even rich, white basketball coaches of some notoriety. With regards to players, the State is generally not viewed favorably or even an afterthought by Blacks outside of the State. It is seen by blacks as cowboyish, backwards and racist by and large. Trying to look behind Charles Barkleys comments from a native black Oklahomans perspective. I would also say that if asked, many  people of all races would view Oklahoma negatively or have no opinion one way or another for a plethora of reasons, some warranted some not.  
> I think Oklahoma's negative image with regard to politics, liquor laws and any number of other things as well as its relatively small black population with almost no large festivals, expos, sporting events, club venues etc that cater to blacks (as it relates to player)  was/is one of the reasons some people in the NBA like Charles Barkley continue to disparage the teams move to Oklahoma


What a bad and predictable post. The Thunder have been in OKC since 2008 and black player after player has come to OKC and praised how much they want to be here. Players are just as interested in how the organization treats players. No one has brought this issue up... ever. Players on the Thunder continually praise the organization and the city and many have already resigned to play here. Anthony Morrow looked at tons of options around the NBA and chose the Thunder out of many options. I guarantee you there are a bunch of players on the Knicks who would dream of being traded to OKC to play for a real contender. Players also don't seem to mind playing in places with far smaller black population than OKC like Portland. There are only 30 NBA head coaching jobs in the NBA and I promise you that no coach will turn it down for any reason you've written. Of course OKC will never be a free agent mecca simply because of its small market status and the city can do many things to be a better place for black people to live, but the way the city and organization supports players has gained respect league wide. There's no evidence for most your anti-OKC posts, but don't let facts get in the way of a good story...

----------


## dankrutka

Very good article by Zach Lowe on Brooks and the coaching search: Scott-Free: The Thunder Imagine a Future Without Scott Brooks

----------


## s00nr1

> What a bad and predictable post. The Thunder have been in OKC since 2008 and black player after player has come to OKC and praised how much they want to be here. Players are just as interested in how the organization treats players. No one has brought this issue up... ever. Players on the Thunder continually praise the organization and the city and many have already resigned to play here. Anthony Morrow looked at tons of options around the NBA and chose the Thunder out of many options. I guarantee you there are a bunch of players on the Knicks who would dream of being traded to OKC to play for a real contender. Players also don't seem to mind playing in places with far smaller black population than OKC like Portland. There are only 30 NBA head coaching jobs in the NBA and I promise you that no coach will turn it down for any reason you've written. Of course OKC will never be a free agent mecca simply because of its small market status and the city can do many things to be a better place for black people to live, but the way the city and organization supports players has gained respect league wide. There's no evidence for most your anti-OKC posts, but don't let facts get in the way of a good story...


+1...how quickly people forget that Durant, Westbrook, and Ibaka ALL signed second contracts (post-rookie) with OKC. These guys chose to stay here, not because of the political landscape, but because it is a great place to play basketball.

----------


## jn1780

They make millions of dollars a year. They can and do make lots of weekend trips/vacations to other places. You don't need much for your everyday work week.

Plus, their job involves them constantly travelling to other places.

----------


## Urbanized

Player after player has spent time on an OKC Thunder roster and moved on, yet NOT ONE OF THEM has said anything negative about the city, the fans or the experience, even after leaving. Charles' statement was just another in a line of bigoted things that he has said over the years about OKC, a city that is actually (according to testimony in the Sonics relocation trail) more diverse culturally and racially than several NBA cities. In this case he is likely just butthurt because his good friend and former roommate Scott Brooks was canned. I know he has acknowledged his love for Scotty before, but he somehow forgot to disclose it as a part of that particular rant.

The players who are here are the types of players who like to focus on winning, who like how the organization treats them, who appreciate the fan support, and who don't mind not having a chance to hang out every night at the club with Jay-Z and Kanye during the season, because they can (and do) during the OFF season, and because they like focusing on their craft. Players who are not in that mindset aren't a good fit, anyway. And a COACH who doesn't want to come here and run a team with perhaps the best chance for a ring next year, all because they are afraid they might get stuck in Oklahoma with ONLY Russ and Serge the year after? Who needs that guy, either?

And, BTW, the players who want to hang out a bit at the club while here have more options than people think, trust me. Some of the private parties that have been thrown in this town in the past few years would make some peoples' heads spin.

----------


## Jim Kyle

> What a bad and predictable post.


While I usually agree with you, Dan, this time I have to differ somewhat. I read DCSooner's post not as a negative rant, but a simple and honest recognition of the fact that our state *does* have a less than positive image with many folk in the other 49, and it's not necessarily correlated with racial or ethnic divisions either although it may be much less positive for some groups than for others.

For the few years I spent in Southern California working in the defense industry some 50+ years ago, my family was routinely subjected to disrespect simply because we came from Oklahoma. Twenty years before that, when my father managed a plantation for the Emergency Rubber Project between Riverside and Palm Springs, I was personally reviled as "one of those damned Okies" by seventh-grade classmates. The shadow of dust belt days still lingers out there, and our political circus does little to improve matters.

However as you point out, that may not matter very much to the kind of motivated professionals, both coaches and players, that the Thunder hopes to attract...

But unfortunately, it *does* matter a lot to the rest of the young professionals we need to collect, and thus reverse the longtime brain drain we've suffered for most of our 107 years as a state, and needs to be said and responded to!

----------


## Bellaboo

> The State of Oklahoma itself will be  a detriment to OKC attracting a quality coach. According to Charles Barkley, no quality coach wants  to live in Oklahoma.
> Barkley on Brooks Firing | NBA.com
> 
> The rest of this post speaks to an area I continue to see as a concern for the Thunder in retaining and recruiting black NBA players.  Although his comments are not specifically directed towards a coach of African American descent., as an African American and Oklahoma native, I have often lamented the fact that Oklahoma offers very little for African American, rich Basketball Players and  maybe even rich, white basketball coaches of some notoriety. With regards to players, the State is generally not viewed favorably or even an afterthought by Blacks outside of the State. It is seen by blacks as cowboyish, backwards and racist by and large. Trying to look behind Charles Barkleys comments from a native black Oklahomans perspective. I would also say that if asked, many  people of all races would view Oklahoma negatively or have no opinion one way or another for a plethora of reasons, some warranted some not.  
> I think Oklahoma's negative image with regard to politics, liquor laws and any number of other things as well as its relatively small black population with almost no large festivals, expos, sporting events, club venues etc that cater to blacks (as it relates to player)  was/is one of the reasons some people in the NBA like Charles Barkley continue to disparage the teams move to Oklahoma


DC, I think you're doing a lot of living in the past. Desmond Mason chose to live in OKC after retirement. He's from Texas, his wife is from Oregon, why would he choose OKC if it's painted as bad as you say it is ?
Don't pay attention to Chuck. He gets paid for controversy. Remember his answer during the WCF in 2012 if he had a choice between OKC and San Antonio to live ?  He chose OKC.
If the negative opinion from the folks on the coast persist, maybe it's because they haven't been here at all, or lately for that matter. It's their own ignorance on parade.

----------


## dankrutka

I completely agree with your post, Jim.  I don't think we disagree. OKC has a ton of work to do to be better perceived as a place where black people, and people of many races and backgrounds, want to live. I understand the stereotypes, perceptions, and realities. However, the Thunder run a class act organization and the fan support has been incredible. There are a lot of reasons players of all backgrounds want to play in OKC (see how excited Waiters, Kanter, and so many others have been to be here). There is also nothing to support the notion that players and coaches see OKC as an undesirable location, much less one that an aspiring coach would actually turn down. The only guy who was highly dissatisfied with OKC (Jackson) was for basketball reasons, which is how most NBA professionals make decisions. 

There was no substance or nuance in the earlier post, which is typical of that posters' consistent anti-OKC rants across topics.

----------


## okatty

Some pretty strong rumors that Billy Donovan is going to get the job.  Ollie is telling people he is staying at UConn.

----------


## dankrutka

> Some pretty strong rumors that Billy Donovan is going to get the job.  Ollie is telling people he is staying at UConn.


Just saw that Ollie again pulled his name. Presti knows a lot more than me... But I'm not high on Donovan. Let's just hope he doesn't pull out of his press conference like he did with the Magic. Lol.

----------


## okatty

> Just saw that Ollie again pulled his name. Presti knows a lot more than me... But I'm not high on Donovan. Let's just hope he doesn't pull out of his press conference like he did with the Magic. Lol.


No kidding!!  I would have bet some money on Ollie yesterday.   Wojo from Yahoo has been all over this - he pretty much called Brooks being out last week and has been on Donovan all along on this too.  So makes me wonder if he has a pretty good "in".  We shall see I guess!

----------


## gopokes88

This is just Chuck's thing. It's what he does, but he is really in no position to be throwing stones being from Alabama. I think he feels bad for his friend Scott Brooks and is a little emotional about it.

I do think firing Brooks was the right move. You don't want to be Cleveland looking for a coach in 2010. They had no leverage to attract a top coach. I think Billy Donovan is the guy. I like the hire, let's see how it works out.

----------


## dankrutka

> This is just Chuck's thing. It's what he does, but he is really in no position to be throwing stones being from Alabama. I think he feels bad for his friend Scott Brooks and is a little emotional about it.
> 
> I do think firing Brooks was the right move. You don't want to be Cleveland looking for a coach in 2010. They had no leverage to attract a top coach. I think Billy Donovan is the guy. I like the hire, let's see how it works out.


Barkely didn't even mention race this time (he has other times). He's disparaged OKC before, but he's also made fun of San Antonio and other cities a lot. I guess whose opinion should we hold higher, all the players who repeatedly praise OKC or a guy who has been here like twice? And this is all from someone who loves Chuck. 

Again, there are only 30 NBA jobs in the world. It would be highly desireable to many, many people. Coaches are far more interested in succeeding professionally than the other factors that have been brought up. If a coach thinks KD and Russ are staying then it is one of the top 10 basketball jobs in the world... regardless of location.

----------


## gopokes88

> Barkely didn't even mention race this time (he has other times). He's disparaged OKC before, but he's also made fun of San Antonio and other cities a lot. I guess whose opinion should we hold higher, all the players who repeatedly praise OKC or a guy who has been here like twice? And this is all from someone who loves Chuck. 
> 
> Again, there are only 30 NBA jobs in the world. It would be highly desireable to many, many people. Coaches are far more interested in succeeding professionally than the other factors that have been brought up. If a coach thinks KD and Russ are staying then it is one of the top 10 basketball jobs in the world... regardless of location.


It's just Chuck being Chuck.  I don't take it too seriously, he's entertainment first and foremost. 

See and this is why we fired him this year not next. You can pitch to the coach you have KD and Russ this year if you can get them to buy-in, which you can you're a great coach, you'll have them for 5 years.

You have 0 leverage like that with KD being a free agent in 2 months not 14.

----------


## Urbanized

The only problem I have with it is that it should have been done last year.

----------


## zookeeper

I think you can take Billy Donovan to the bank. He would thrive here in OKC and has everything it takes to be very successful in the NBA.

I had completely forgotten about the Donovan thing in Orlando until it was mentioned in this thread. I remember at the time how a lot of people criticized him, but I fell with those who thought it took more character to go with your heart, realize you made a mistake, and correct it (taking all the lumps that came with it). I don't think he thought he was ready for the NBA - he is now, and knows it.

----------


## dankrutka

No way you can say Donovan is a sure thing. He hasn't been in the NBA in 25 years. A lot of successful college coaches failed in the pros. He might make it, or he might not. We'll see...

I'd argue that Coach K is close to a sure thing.... But not Donovan.

----------


## Mississippi Blues

What does everyone think of Ettore Messina's name being thrown around as a candidate?

----------


## OKCJapan

Just read intagram by Durant concerning Brooks firing posted by AC Slater on NewsOK website.  

http://newsok.com/article/5412796?sc...=article_small

One person from Norman commented the following:

"Durant is a piece of crap. At first he says that he supports Brooks 100% and then he says that Brooks being fired is the right thing to do. You know what I say?, "Screw Durant!" I could give a rats a$$ if he left OKC. His word is NOT his bond! Really Durant, go somewhere else. We in Oklahoma rely on someone who says their word is their bond. I say "GO" to somewhere where it doesn't matters what you say. There are many places that don't care what you say. In this case, it's anywhere a pro team that doesn't care if you lie or not . You piece of crap. You've lost all respect from me. As a matter of fact, go back to Texas, you'll feel right at home there. You are dispicable."

Pretty harsh!   I guess this person is also very upset with Brooks firing.  I wonder how much, if any, this has shattered the support for our current team.

----------


## Laramie

At this point, the whole conversation (firing & replacement talk) around Scott Brooks has been a real nightmare.  Just need to take a break from this until an announcement is made.  

Wouldn't try  to predict what Sam Presti will do anymore...

It was a nice evening with many OKCTalk posters at Slaughters.  Enjoyed meeting Pete, OKCisOK4me, Urbanized, Urban Pioneer, Turnpup, Catch22, Stan Silliman,  Dankrutka and possibly Teo9969, William Hider?    Forgive me if I missed any names, tried to remember everyone.

----------


## soonermike81

Don't necessarily agree with the Donovan option. History shows that college coaches to the NBA hasnt been a great success. He's a great college coach, but what makes a person "ready" for the NBA?? Like mentioned above, Coach K is probably the only current college guy that I would think succeeds immediately. He has a lot of experience dealing with these egos. But we probably can't afford the guy anyways.

----------


## Roger S

> The only problem I have with it is that it should have been done last year.


Yep.... even possibly two years ago.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Don't necessarily agree with the Donovan option. History shows that college coaches to the NBA hasnt been a great success. He's a great college coach, but what makes a person "ready" for the NBA?? Like mentioned above, Coach K is probably the only current college guy that I would think succeeds immediately. He has a lot of experience dealing with these egos. But we probably can't afford the guy anyways.


How about Brad Stevens with the Celtics ?
He turned them around.

----------


## harp23

> What does everyone think of Ettore Messina's name being thrown around as a candidate?


I said on this thread 2 days ago that he's the guy I'd go after.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> The only problem I have with it is that it should have been done last year.





> Yep.... even possibly two years ago.


I agree that Brooks probably peaked as a coach a few years ago and everything since has been keeping him too long. But the Thunder are already having to pay Brooks 4 million to not coach next season. I assume that figure would have been 8 million last year and 12 million two years ago. That would be pretty good reason to give Brooks the last two years to try and show improvement. I think the shortcomings Brooks has could be fixed and Presti might have thought so too.

----------


## Bill Robertson

Desmond Mason had a good point on the radio yesterday. Can anyone name a college head coach that was successful head coach in the NBA. Mason couldn't. He pointed out that keeping control with college players is a completely different world than keeping control of a bunch of guys that make more than you do. Joe Adkins said pretty much the same thing.

----------


## okatty

> I said on this thread 2 days ago that he's the guy I'd go after.


Is that you Jim Traber?? ha - just kidding!

He makes some sense in terms of the Spurs, Presti's ties there, etc.    There is the mystique of the European background.   Could be a great find or could be a bust.   He'd be a gamble.

----------


## harp23

> Is that you Jim Traber?? ha - just kidding!
> 
> He makes some sense in terms of the Spurs, Presti's ties there, etc.    There is the mystique of the European background.   Could be a great find or could be a bust.   He'd be a gamble.


I'm not a morally sound human being. Anyhow, arguably the best basketball coach in the NBA (Popovich) hired Messina to basically be his successor. I think that speaks volumes.

----------


## soonermike81

> How about Brad Stevens with the Celtics ?
> He turned them around.


He's doing a great job so far, but he's only in his second year, let's see if he can sustain this success. Also, they're playing in a terrible eastern conference and were still under .500 for the year. But from last year to this year, their team has really turned things around. So, I'm not writing him off, but I'm not going to consider him a success story just yet.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Just read intagram by Durant concerning Brooks firing posted by AC Slater on NewsOK website.  
> 
> Kevin Durant thanks Scott Brooks, but says he supports team's decision '100 percent' | News OK
> 
> One person from Norman commented the following:
> 
> "Durant is a piece of crap. At first he says that he supports Brooks 100% and then he says that Brooks being fired is the right thing to do. You know what I say?, "Screw Durant!" I could give a rats a$$ if he left OKC. His word is NOT his bond! Really Durant, go somewhere else. We in Oklahoma rely on someone who says their word is their bond. I say "GO" to somewhere where it doesn't matters what you say. There are many places that don't care what you say. In this case, it's anywhere a pro team that doesn't care if you lie or not . You piece of crap. You've lost all respect from me. As a matter of fact, go back to Texas, you'll feel right at home there. You are dispicable."
> 
> Pretty harsh!   I guess this person is also very upset with Brooks firing.  I wonder how much, if any, this has shattered the support for our current team.


That person is a jackass.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Just read intagram by Durant concerning Brooks firing posted by AC Slater on NewsOK website.  
> 
> Kevin Durant thanks Scott Brooks, but says he supports team's decision '100 percent' | News OK
> 
> One person from Norman commented the following:
> 
> "Durant is a piece of crap. At first he says that he supports Brooks 100% and then he says that Brooks being fired is the right thing to do. You know what I say?, "Screw Durant!" I could give a rats a$$ if he left OKC. His word is NOT his bond! Really Durant, go somewhere else. We in Oklahoma rely on someone who says their word is their bond. I say "GO" to somewhere where it doesn't matters what you say. There are many places that don't care what you say. In this case, it's anywhere a pro team that doesn't care if you lie or not . You piece of crap. You've lost all respect from me. As a matter of fact, go back to Texas, you'll feel right at home there. You are dispicable."
> 
> Pretty harsh!   I guess this person is also very upset with Brooks firing.  I wonder how much, if any, this has shattered the support for our current team.


This just goes to show you that we live among dumbasses. I'll go out on a limb and guess this person is missing half his teeth also.....they seem to gravitate to the cameras.

----------


## okatty

Good read on Brooks / Thunder

NBA - Should Oklahoma City have fired Scott Brooks?

----------


## Bellaboo

> Good read on Brooks / Thunder
> 
> NBA - Should Oklahoma City have fired Scott Brooks?


This article is by DailyThunder.com blog columnist Royce Young. 

Makes a lot of since.

----------


## Laramie

*Donovan Set To Take The Thunder Job?*




> Oklahoma City fired Scott Brooks on Wednesday, and CBS.com's Ken Berger says  the Thunder are zeroing in on Billy Donovan, who is said to have a real interest in coaching in the NBA...
> 
> ...Donovan has had a tremendous run at Florida, highlighted by back-to-back national championships. Before he got there, Florida was a pretty erratic basketball program. And after?


Will Sam Presti solve this puzzle?

Donovan Set To Take The Thunder Job? - Duke Basketball Report

----------


## Roger S

Donovan might accept the job but two days later he will be back at Florida.

----------


## dankrutka

> At this point, the whole conversation (firing & replacement talk) around Scott Brooks has been a real nightmare.  Just need to take a break from this until an announcement is made.  
> 
> Wouldn't try  to predict what Sam Presti will do anymore...
> 
> It was a nice evening with many OKCTalk posters at Slaughters.  Enjoyed meeting Pete, OKCisOK4me, Urbanized, Urban Pioneer, Turnpup, Catch22, Stan Silliman,  Dankrutka and possibly Teo9969, William Hider?    Forgive me if I missed any names, tried to remember everyone.


I can now verify that Laramie is a cool dude.  :Smile:

----------


## dankrutka

Never read the comments section.

----------


## okatty

Brian Windhorst of ESPN just said it's Donovan's job to turn down.  Also said it's a GREAT job and that people are lining up for it.   Pure speculation on Donovan but just another national guy giving more fuel to that theory.

----------


## Stan Silliman

> Don't necessarily agree with the Donovan option. History shows that college coaches to the NBA hasnt been a great success. He's a great college coach, but what makes a person "ready" for the NBA?? Like mentioned above, Coach K is probably the only current college guy that I would think succeeds immediately. He has a lot of experience dealing with these egos. But we probably can't afford the guy anyways.


There's been a few successful transfers - Jack Ramsey, John McLoad, Bill Fitch, Larry Brown, Dick Motta and... Oh yeah, here's another one for you, Gregg Popovich. 

The main reason people think otherwise are the failures of some big name college coaches which I'll attribute to one thing - recruiting. Guys like Calipari, Pitino, Tarkanian and Leonard Hamilton weren't great player development guys or great Xs and Os guys, they were recruiters and were able to accumulate a talent disparity.  Recruiting means nothing in the NBA and even the salesman personality doesn't translate to the traits needed to manage and develop players.

----------


## OKCRT

Lets just hire Pop and call it a day. I just don't know about Billy D. If Coach Cal couldn't make it in the NBA I don't see how Billy will either. I think I would try to lure the Dallas coach Carlyle here. Since I don't like the Dallas owner(big mouth rich kid that failed at buying the cubs) that would be a good thing. Bring the big german dude along for depth and we're all set.

----------


## soonermike81

> There's been a few successful transfers - Jack Ramsey, John McLoad, Bill Fitch, Larry Brown, Dick Motta and... Oh yeah, here's another one for you, Gregg Popovich. 
> 
> The main reason people think otherwise are the failures of some big name college coaches which I'll attribute to one thing - recruiting. Guys like Calipari, Pitino, Tarkanian and Leonard Hamilton weren't great player development guys or great Xs and Os guys, they were recruiters and were able to accumulate a talent disparity.  Recruiting means nothing in the NBA and even the salesman personality doesn't translate to the traits needed to manage and develop players.


OK, I'l give you most of those successful transfers; I guess I was only looking at more recent history.  So outside of Pop, we're having to go back 40 years to find successful college coaches that went on to success in the NBA?  But even with Pop, it's not quite the same because he spent 10 years as an NBA assistant before getting his HC job with the Spurs.  So he didn't jump right into the pros w/ zero NBA experience, like Donovan would be doing.  The guy had plenty of time to get acclimated to professional coaching and learning the ins/outs of the NBA.

As for your statement saying the Pitino, Calipari, and Tark weren't "great player development guys or great Xs and Os guys," that just be one of the silliest thing I've ever heard on here.  They are/were great recruiters, but to collectively win as many NCAA titles and coach of the year awards as they have, I'm pretty sure it takes a little more than just having great players on the team.  Before UK and Louisville, Pitino also coached at Providence where he led a team to the Final 4.  Can't imagine that team having a major talent disparity.  Same with Calipari, he had tremendous success at UMass in the 90s.  Outside of Marcus Camby, I can't name another single player on any of those teams, off the top of my head.  These two guys are the only coaches in NCAA history to lead 3 different teams to the Final 4.  I would say it takes a little more than recruiting to be able to do this.  As for Tarkanian, he was known for his relentless defense as well as his run-and-gun offenses at UNLV.  He turned a school with zero basketball identity into a national powerhouse, where he had tremendous winning record.  Won't comment on Hamilton, as I  don't know a whole lot about the guy.  

So I agree that recruiting means nothing in the NBA, but these guys are more than recruiters.  These current and future college hall of famers were great overall coaches, who couldn't hack it in the NBA.  But Tark didn't get much of a chance, didn't even get a full season with the Spurs.

----------


## okatty

Actually attracting available players to your team is a form of recruiting - certainly different than a college coach recruiting HS players but nonetheless it's an aspect of the job.   Not to mention player retention which might become pretty important for OKC (understatement of century).

----------


## Laramie

Oklahoma City (42nd metro/27th urban) has proved that it won't have trouble attracting players to the Thunder's roster.  Sure, OKC doesn't possess many of the top amenities of the 25-30 largest central or metropolitan areas of the country; but its central location in Oklahoma and the nation (I-35/I-40 corridor) allows the city to be poised for future growth.  OKC does hold her own among cities in size like Jacksonville,  Louisville, Memphis,  New Orleans, Raleigh & Richmond).

A reputable ownership group:

Oklahoma City Thunder ranked best franchise in sports in Ultimate Standings - ESPN The Magazine

----------


## okatty

I don't disagree but it doesn't hurt to have a coach who players wanna play for.

----------


## BDP

> Brian Windhorst of ESPN just said it's Donovan's job to turn down.  Also said it's a GREAT job and that people are lining up for it.   Pure speculation on Donovan but just another national guy giving more fuel to that theory.


If Donovan is the guy, or any college coach, why would Presti or that coach be waiting? I guess it's possible that they haven't been able to get together on the terms, but I can't imagine that they'd be so far off as to hold it up.

I assume Presti is waiting for the playoffs to be over so he can talk to some NBA guys, but why do that if Donovan is his top choice?

----------


## okatty

> If Donovan is the guy, or any college coach, why would Presti or that coach be waiting? I guess it's possible that they haven't been able to get together on the terms, but I can't imagine that they'd be so far off as to hold it up.
> 
> I assume Presti is waiting for the playoffs to be over so he can talk to some NBA guys, but why do that if Donovan is his top choice?


Yeah,  agree with ya.   Brian W was just on top of the Brooks deal more than most and has seemed to be pushing the Billy D rumor.   Makes sense they are waiting for access to NBA prospects.   Or waiting for Ollie's buyout to drop $1 mill on 6-1..ha.

----------


## BDP

> Yeah,  agree with ya.   Brian W was just on top of the Brooks deal more than most and has seemed to be pushing the Billy D rumor.   Makes sense they are waiting for access to NBA prospects.   Or waiting for Ollie's buyout to drop $1 mill on 6-1..ha.


That would really suck for any school if they wait until 6/1 to hire a college coach. Outside of any buyout considerations, a school would have to find a new coach and re-recruit signees or find replacements for any players who de-commit all in just a few weeks before the fall semester starts.  Not fun.

I could be wrong, but this may be another case of the media just not really knowing what's going on with the Thunder. I don't think you can ever really know what they're going to do until they do it. I wouldn't be surprised at all if they hire someone that _no one_ had mentioned before it happens.

----------


## okatty

> That would really suck for any school if they wait until 6/1 to hire a college coach. Outside of any buyout considerations, a school would have to find a new coach and re-recruit signees or find replacements for any players who de-commit all in just a few weeks before the fall semester starts.  Not fun.
> 
> I could be wrong, but this may be another case of the media just not really knowing what's going on with the Thunder. I don't think you can ever really know what they're going to do until they do it. I wouldn't be surprised at all if they hire someone that _no one_ had mentioned before it happens.


Or a very fringe candidate - Alvin Gentry or someone like that who has been mentioned but doesn't seem to be on the "hot" list.

----------


## Laramie

Great description of Russell Westbrook:




> Watching Russell play is like .... it's like... well.. ummm...there just isn't a single word or analogy that describes it. He's the Flash and Spiderman mixed together in some freakish lab experiment. One minute he's a runaway freight train, and in a wink he is as light on his feet as Fred Astaire. Then he's an F3 tornado destroying everything in his path, immediately followed by a trapeze artist attempting the triple flip while jumping blindfolded without a net. You love him, then you hate him, then he thrills you, then he exasperates you, you cheer him then jeer him, it's up and it's down, it's all around and all happening at the speed of sound, an emotional roller coaster THERE SEEMS NO GETTING OFF OF AND THEN.... the 2nd quarter starts. It's exhausting and exhilarating and I love every single second of it. One thing is guaranteed when one watches Russell Westbrook play basketball. if you have a pulse, it rises.


Thunder GM Sam Presti Needs to Find His Lucien Laurin for Russell Westbrook and Oklahoma City - Welcome to Loud City

----------


## okatty

Rumor mill churning that KD met with Coach K - per Duke donor and reported by Darnell Mayberry.     :Smile:

----------


## BDP

> Rumor mill churning that KD met with Coach K - per Duke donor and reported by Darnell Mayberry.


Ha. I actually just heard a "my wife's friend's sister saw coach k at charlestons" rumor.

----------


## dcsooner

Duke just received commitment from top recruit today

----------


## zookeeper

In all seriousness, the talk on ESPN this morning was that if Coack K harbors any NBA dreams at all - this is his time. He wouldn't find a better opportunity if he waited forever. Great organization, great fan support, great players (even beyond the big two). If he wants to do it - jump - his prospects could never be better than NOW.

The thought of one of the 2 or 3 greatest coaches in the history of college basketball coming to join the Thunder would just...off the charts.

----------


## dankrutka

> Rumor mill churning that KD met with Coach K - per Duke donor and reported by Darnell Mayberry.


I wouldn't consider a ReTweet a "report." 

None of these Coach K rumors have come from a credible source and it all seems to have started with the rumor he was at an OKC Charleston's today... Doesn't pass the smell test...

But I sure hope it's true.  :Wink: 

Now with these Coach K rumors everyone is going to be disappointed in whoever the Thunder do get. To me, Coach K (or maybe Popovich) are the best possible options. We'll see...

----------


## Stan Silliman

> OK, I'l give you most of those successful transfers; I guess I was only looking at more recent history.  So outside of Pop, we're having to go back 40 years to find successful college coaches that went on to success in the NBA?  But even with Pop, it's not quite the same because he spent 10 years as an NBA assistant before getting his HC job with the Spurs.  So he didn't jump right into the pros w/ zero NBA experience, like Donovan would be doing.  The guy had plenty of time to get acclimated to professional coaching and learning the ins/outs of the NBA.
> 
> As for your statement saying the Pitino, Calipari, and Tark weren't "great player development guys or great Xs and Os guys," that just be one of the silliest thing I've ever heard on here.  They are/were great recruiters, but to collectively win as many NCAA titles and coach of the year awards as they have, I'm pretty sure it takes a little more than just having great players on the team.  Before UK and Louisville, Pitino also coached at Providence where he led a team to the Final 4.  Can't imagine that team having a major talent disparity.  Same with Calipari, he had tremendous success at UMass in the 90s.  Outside of Marcus Camby, I can't name another single player on any of those teams, off the top of my head.  These two guys are the only coaches in NCAA history to lead 3 different teams to the Final 4.  I would say it takes a little more than recruiting to be able to do this.  As for Tarkanian, he was known for his relentless defense as well as his run-and-gun offenses at UNLV.  He turned a school with zero basketball identity into a national powerhouse, where he had tremendous winning record.  Won't comment on Hamilton, as I  don't know a whole lot about the guy.  
> 
> So I agree that recruiting means nothing in the NBA, but these guys are more than recruiters.  These current and future college hall of famers were great overall coaches, who couldn't hack it in the NBA.  But Tark didn't get much of a chance, didn't even get a full season with the Spurs.


I had  a lot of admiration for the job Tarkanian did at UNLV.  I was in the stands watching his games on numerous occasions. Lots of his teams had talent disparities because he took chances on marginal students who were very athletic. His 1977 Hardway Eight team had seven NBA players - guys like Sudden Sam Smith, Glen Gonderick,Reggie Theus, Easy Eddie Owens, Robert Smith, Larry Moffett - not unlike some of Cal's recent Kentucky teams. His Larry Johnson, Stacey Augmon team was loaded with NBA and CBA players. He couldn't run the break neck defense without a talent disparity. 

Pitino's Kentucky teams were similar - two platoons, full court presses, NBA players coming off the bench. And just like Tarkanian's, that type of defense didn't work in the NBA. It depended on you being able to wear down your opponent with players able to play multiple positions. And, to work, you had to have a deeper bench and a talent disparity over your opponent. 

As far as Calipari, after a slow start at U Mass, he got it rolling. But having three NBA players in the Atlantic 10 - Lou Roe, Lari Ketner and Camby - was a pretty big talent disparity compared to the rest of the league.  His Memphis teams were similar, lots of NBA and Development League players playing against teams in Conference USA that had one or less NBA type players. I'm not saying he was terrible but his recruiting had as much or more to do with his success as his basketball strategies. His 2012 team that lost in the first round of the NIT one year after winning the championship kind of sealed it for me. Sure, Norlen Noles went down, but he had enough other players most coaches would have given their right arms for, not to fare that badly.

----------


## okatty

> I wouldn't consider a ReTweet a "report." 
> 
> None of these Coach K rumors have come from a credible source and it all seems to have started with the rumor he was at an OKC Charleston's today... Doesn't pass the smell test...
> 
> But I sure hope it's true. 
> 
> Now with these Coach K rumors everyone is going to be disappointed in whoever the Thunder do get. To me, Coach K (or maybe Popovich) are the best possible options. We'll see...


I don't think many people realistically think Coach K is a true candidate so shouldnt be disappointed.   But it made for some good tweets today! :Smile:

----------


## Urbanized

Even if he's in town it's not necessarily connected to the Thunder opening. Folks might be surprised sometimes by the people who come through town for a variety of reasons. A few years ago I was at the bar in Mickey Mantle's when (Coach) Roy Williams walked up behind me and started watching a baseball game on TV, literally holding into the back of my barstool. He was with a group eating dinner in the dining room.

After he returned to the dining room, ranomly (and I MEAN randomly), Nick Collison came in with friends and sat next to me at the bar. Williams saw him through the glas, and bolted into the bar, where Nick's eyes got big as saucers. He hopped off of the barstool, exclaimed loudly, and they hugged and proceeded to catch up. Apparently they hadn't seen each other in a few years. Nick asked why he was in town, and Williams said it was a consultation on a wrist surgery, as apparently the best specialist in the country for whatever surgery he needed was here in OKC.

My point only being that his visit had zero to do with sports, seeing Nick, or anything else. Things like that happen all of the time.

That said, if we're going to end up with a college coach, I'd be down with Coach K.

----------


## soonermike81

> I had  a lot of admiration for the job Tarkanian did at UNLV.  I was in the stands watching his games on numerous occasions. Lots of his teams had talent disparities because he took chances on marginal students who were very athletic. His 1977 Hardway Eight team had seven NBA players - guys like Sudden Sam Smith, Glen Gonderick,Reggie Theus, Easy Eddie Owens, Robert Smith, Larry Moffett - not unlike some of Cal's recent Kentucky teams. His Larry Johnson, Stacey Augmon team was loaded with NBA and CBA players. He couldn't run the break neck defense without a talent disparity. 
> 
> Pitino's Kentucky teams were similar - two platoons, full court presses, NBA players coming off the bench. And just like Tarkanian's, that type of defense didn't work in the NBA. It depended on you being able to wear down your opponent with players able to play multiple positions. And, to work, you had to have a deeper bench and a talent disparity over your opponent. 
> 
> As far as Calipari, after a slow start at U Mass, he got it rolling. But having three NBA players in the Atlantic 10 - Lou Roe, Lari Ketner and Camby - was a pretty big talent disparity compared to the rest of the league.  His Memphis teams were similar, lots of NBA and Development League players playing against teams in Conference USA that had one or less NBA type players. I'm not saying he was terrible but his recruiting had as much or more to do with his success as his basketball strategies. His 2012 team that lost in the first round of the NIT one year after winning the championship kind of sealed it for me. Sure, Norlen Noles went down, but he had enough other players most coaches would have given their right arms for, not to fare that badly.


I get it. These guys were amazing recruiters, I agree with you 100% . But I don't think we can really discredit their coaching ability and attribute their success to great recruiting only. All these coaches started their careers at either smaller schools or schools with zero basketball tradition, and achieved success. No way those teams began with a talent disparity in my opinion. Like most other great coaches, they start building on their success, and the recruiting usually follows. Don't get me wrong, it helps when you do have a talent disparity, but I think these guys that you mentioned are more than just that. 

Lets just look back at Pitino's last national championship. They knocked off Duke in the elite eight and then Michigan in the final game. I'm willing to bet that both of those teams had more guys that are now doing something significant in the NBA than Louisville's team. In fact, I bet those two rosters were loaded with more five-star recruits than Louisville's team as well. Not saying the Pitino's team was full of a bunch of worthless kids with little ability, but he led these guys past better talent to win it all. 

I mean, I could use your argument against you. Let's look at Coach K. He consistently has one of the top recruiting classes for the last how many years? Can we seriously discredit this guys coaching ability??? He might end up being the greatest college coach of all time by the time he retires. Are we not going to acknowledge his achievements because he has had amazing talent over the years?

----------


## soonermike81

And I'm not trying to be a jerk or anything. I just like to argue, especially with people who seem to really know what they're talking about. And you def seem to know your basketball. I just have to disagree with you on this particular issue.

----------


## okatty

Quite a few outlets reporting that the job is Donovan's to accept or turn down.

----------


## soonermike81

> Quite a few outlets reporting that the job is Donovan's to accept or turn down.


Yeah, been hearing the same all day.  Not sure how I feel about this.  He is obviously an excellent college coach.  Let's just hope he can manage all these egos in NBA.  Hope he can buck the trend

----------


## Jersey Boss

> . Are we not going to acknowledge his achievements because he has had amazing talent over the years?


Of course we need to acknowledge the talent he has had, but guess who knocked on those doors to sell the program to those talented young men? In the 1994-95 season K took a leave of absence in the middle of the season. After a 9-3 start under K,  the team went 4-15 the rest of the way when he was not on the bench. Same amazing talent for both of those records.

----------


## dankrutka

Billy Donovan it is*: Billy Donovan, Oklahoma City Thunder near multiyear deal on coaching job

*Unless he backs out. Lol.

----------


## Urbanized

Guh

----------


## Laramie

> Billy Donovan it is*: Billy Donovan, Oklahoma City Thunder near multiyear deal on coaching job
> 
> *Unless he backs out. Lol.


Dan,

Really think Billy Donovan has talked this over with his family; he's ready to sign on the dotted line.  Just a matter of dotting the i's and crossing the t's.

Donovan can finish the job; he has good organizational skills & his methodical approach will be a springboard for success.

*Billy Donovan seriously interested in leaving Gators for NBA, sources say*




> Sources told ESPN.com on Wednesday that Donovan has left little doubt he's seriously interested in the prospect of making the move now to the NBA to succeed Scott Brooks, who was ousted by the Thunder one week ago after a trip to the NBA Finals and two other trips to the Western Conference finals in his seven seasons as Thunder coach.


http://6abc.com/sports/billy-donovan...es-say/687193/

----------


## dankrutka

Yeah, I think he's coming. I was just referencing his 36 hours as the Orlando Magic head coach.  :Wink:

----------


## Laramie

_"Ain't nothing jumping but the peas in the pot and they wouldn't be jumping if the water wasn't hot."--Jackie 'Moms' Mabley_

----------


## Laramie

_Congratulations, Billy Donovan!_




> What can be expected of Donovan? Is he a clear upgrade over Scott Brooks?


NBA - How will Billy Donovan fare as the Thunder's new coach?

Report: Billy Donovan?s contract is for $30 million over five years | ProBasketballTalk

----------


## Laramie

Hilarious, Shaq's shark attack against Charles Barkley...

----------


## Urbanized

^^^^^^^^
Kenny Smith said exactly what I said earlier in this thread. Moving Brooks this year - regardless of the replacement - is risky. The Thunder MUST win it all this year or risk losing its stars. Or, as he put it, "championship or bust." If we had a do-over, I really, REALLY wish the move had been made LAST spring, if it was going to be made. Here's hoping Donovan hits the ground running and everyone stays relatively healthy.

----------


## okatty

Collison with a knee scope.  That's 11 surgeries since last season.  WOW.

----------


## Laramie

*Thunder GM Presti reiterates he plans to re-sign Enes Kanter*




> The Thunder have wanted more scoring out of the center spot for a while (Kendrick Perkins was not that guy) and Kanter averaged 18.7 points and 11 rebounds a game after he was traded to OKC. He had an All-Star level PER of 24.9 after the trade. He was also his usual revolving door self on defense, something that Serge Ibaka helped mask, at least until Ibaka went down injured.


Thunder GM Presti reiterates he plans to re-sign Enes Kanter | ProBasketballTalk

----------

